
Imgix – Racking Mac Pros - amdixon
http://photos.imgix.com/racking-mac-pros
======
mattbillenstein
I think this has been posted here before -- I always sorta thought if they had
people with image processing skills instead of people with racking servers
skills, they would approach this problem in a completely different way.

Racking and maintaining hundreds of mac pros over a fleet of commodity Linux
servers (which they probably have already anyway) doesn't seems sustainable.

~~~
skuhn
In fairness, imgix has a lot more people with imaging processing (and
infrastructure engineering) experience than we have datacenter operations
people who rack things.

We took up the challenge to rack unconventional server equipment not for its
own sake, but because it enabled us to provide the service in what we felt was
the most optimal way (given other constraints).

